# perching today



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

fishing wildwood today will post when I get back, someone has to do it.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

we're going to kellys shoal / airport we'll see who's home


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm gonna drag the boat to Edgewater today and take a look. If it looks too muddy, I'm coming back home!


----------



## catchinrays (Apr 14, 2009)

Good luck! Let us Know how you do. I was planning on going out this weekend(sat/sun)and was hoping someone else would try first. we fish out of gordon park or wildwood.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes I hope someone let's everyone or anyone know how the perch are biting ! A few us are going up this Saturday !


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thinking of going up my self one day this weekend 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

Was just gona ask if anyone has had any luck since sandy came threw. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm sitting in 36fow off of E72nd as I'm writing this. It's not looking good. The water is still really stained. Everyone I've talked to said that they haven't even had a bite. One guy said he went out to 60fow looking for clean water, but no luck. I'll give another hour or so and then I'm going to go chase some steelies. I hope this helps.


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

Doesnt sound promising was gona head out of mentor lagoons tomorrow guess ill see if a day makes a diferance thanks for the info


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

I was out week before sandy hit and was doing good in 50 fow


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Heading out in AM Edgwtr.


----------



## COUSTOMBAITMAKER (Jul 3, 2008)

We fished out of 72nd today with no luck at all. 
Just like steelhauler said, everybody we talked to didn't even have a bite.
The water is stained ever where, about 2' or so visability.
The water temp was 43.5


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

Just as bad as 72nd, water visibility on top less than six inches at the lighthouse and not even a nibble.


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

I fished out of the Marina in Lorain yesterday and the river is still loaded with debris and logs " be careful if going out" water is still like chocolate milk. I didnt have any luck and unless the wind out of the south picks up or I hear some goodnews by next week im getting ready for ice fishing season,


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

well we got our limit today started with 9 dozen minnows and came back with 9 dozen minnows not even a nibble. I would not fish on Saturday, Sunday maybe, I could not believe how stained the water still is. 1 guy on the radio said he got 2 6 inchers he was the champ for today.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Penalty, how deep were you fishing?


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

west bay inn, ki stone docks, 4 H camp, north bay, inside ki shoal can, middle ki shoal can, all sucked!!! 
28',32', 40+' had the best marks.
clarity is looking better. couple of eyes netted off of a trolling rig in front of the stone docks. no idea what their program was.
gas dock $75... fishermen 0


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

penalty box said:


> well we got our limit today started with 9 dozen minnows and came back with 9 dozen minnows not even a nibble. I would not fish on Saturday, Sunday maybe, I could not believe how stained the water still is. 1 guy on the radio said he got 2 6 inchers he was the champ for today.


Come on your kiddin us right!! Not a bite? You should be hunting anyways.


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

we fished 36,38, 45 and 52 fow. Linda mae fished 32 20 and 15 fow I don't think they had a bite either.


----------



## jimski2 (Jul 23, 2010)

Water temperatures close to the densest 39 degree water cause the perch to suspend off the bottom. They could be all the way to the surface like walleyes now.


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

jimski2 said:


> Water temperatures close to the densest 39 degree water cause the perch to suspend off the bottom. They could be all the way to the surface like walleyes now.


I thought that too and tried all different depths to within a few feet under the boat with no success. Did see a few white bass jumping out of the water and a steelhead breaking the surface so I threw a little cleo with no hookups. The water is too dirty for them to see it!


----------



## best to come (Nov 10, 2012)

We fished out of Vermillion yesterday. caught 25 perch, most 9", with 4 11"ers. 45 ft. of water around the 33 line.


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dont know where u guys r fishing but im filling the cooler









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

racn3636 said:


> Dont know where u guys r fishing but im filling the cooler
> View attachment 66331
> 
> 
> ...


How about a location and depth of water? I would like to take advantage of a decent bite, and im sure theirs a few other who would as well


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

45 fow at the hump kinda slowed down a lil last 30 min


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bapenn (Apr 17, 2004)

Stupid question but where's the hump?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bapenn (Apr 17, 2004)

Where's the hump?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Fairport Harbor


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

Strait out of fairport harbor or north east of mentor lagoons 5 miles out. Google it i had too. Headin back in as i type did very well with perch alot of white bass and a few sheephead.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

Id go out tommorow for sure if i was u. I would but cant 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bapenn (Apr 17, 2004)

I am heading out tomorrow. Haven't fished fairport in a few years. Thanks for the info


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

No prob id be out on water by 9:30 am. Got lil crowded after noon today


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## STINGER 75 (Jun 24, 2011)

Penalty Box We were @ Wildwood today Fished White City 33' Euclid Beach 25' + 35',44', & 50' (Past limit spots) & DID NOT GET A BITE. This has never happen to us in 10years fishing out of Wildwood !! Lucky we only bought 3 doz minnows.
RACN3636 picture of the big perch out of Fairport is a JOKE!! The water has not been that Blue since spring. Stinger 75


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

STINGER 75 said:


> Penalty Box We were @ Wildwood today Fished White City 33' Euclid Beach 25' + 35',44', & 50' (Past limit spots) & DID NOT GET A BITE. This has never happen to us in 10years fishing out of Wildwood !! Lucky we only bought 3 doz minnows.
> RACN3636 picture of the big perch out of Fairport is a JOKE!! The water has not been that Blue since spring. Stinger 75


Was looking at that water color also and thought it sure looked clean compared to what I saw Saturday out of Rocky River.


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

Tell ya what you guys take your lazy buts out 5 miles to the hump and look at the water yourself


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

Heres a fish just for u









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok sorry for the name calling but seriously we got 43 perch and 4 white bass yesterday. I told you pretty much where we were at. Its up to you to go findem from there. Just tired of seeing people bash other peoples pictures of the fish there proud of catching. Peace out!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bapenn (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks again racn3636! They were there. Nice big perch too. They were in 57 fow today. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yw glad you were able to get into them. There was definetly some nice big perch out there this weekend. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

we try to give to this when we can... 500x more info takers than givers on the site. there's a whole lake full of fish and a whole shop full of lures... it won't kill you guys to help. don't be negative when someone does give. and finally... when someone is on the fish, there are other fish around the boats, not just under my boat! rant over.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

racn3636 said:


> Another thing moron look at the the latest satelite images of the lake u can. The water is clearer out farther and to the east. Dont be a hater cuz u cant catch any fish. Next youll wan me to hold up the days paper with the fish i caught and gps location.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Sure hope that moron remark is not being directed at me. Never said you were making this up. Just took notice of the difference in water color. Not hating at all. Like most I can catch my share of fish some days and other days not. Just relax buddy, its only perch fishing!


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Good to hear the water is starting to clear somewhere and someone is catching a few fish. Was off WW sat morn. In three hours and a few moves, three of us could not manage a single bite. Every boat in the area had the same results as far as we could tell.

Maybe Cleve/WW will catch fire again if the weather co-operates.


----------

